# tyre shine



## aaronjames (Jul 1, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good tyre shine product.. im useing autoglym at the moment. . Also is it better to be put on with a pad or a brush :newbie:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I usually use meguires endurance but today i used eco touch tyre shine (running 25% off through website) and i was seriously impressed


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

I use as highstyle, love it, you can get the wet look by applying it and leaving it, or just a clean new look by applying it then leaving it a while then buff off, also great for trims


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

+1 for Meguiar's Endurance Tyre Gel - can't be beat in my opinion.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Zaino Z16...


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Another vote for the Meguiars. Excellent product


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> Zaino Z16...


Agreed Zaino Z16, megs tyre gel and DJ Tyromania are a few of my favourites.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq T1 - lasts longer than any other I have used.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> Zaino Z16...


Nice wheel colour really suits the car perfectly.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers trip


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

JackLeach said:


> I use as highstyle, love it, you can get the wet look by applying it and leaving it, or just a clean new look by applying it then leaving it a while then buff off, also great for trims


I've found Highstyle works better than Meguiars for me,applied the same way it has a lot less sling,though they both last the same amount of time,a couple weeks max.Got some Gtech T1 to try next though :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Megs endurance slings too much if you try for a glossy finish. Zaino Z16 is the best I have used so far, and trust me I have tried them all. Closely followed by carpro Perl.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

G-tech T1 is my go to currently but nearly run out so will be trying something new soon,
Others I've used:
Highstyle for many years
Megs endurance gel and the spray
Carpro perl easy to apply looks good, doesn't last.
Zaino z16 nice easy to apply dressing and looks good
Have seen Britemax interior dressing used on a BMW 1m recently and it looked better than I thought it would and it holds up aswell.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok obviously this is 5 litres but email them they'll do you a smaller one. But this is wgat I use on mine and customers cars :

http://bit.ly/1cBjMbr

I applied it about 10 days ago on my car, done about 300 miles and it hasn't stopped raining, looks like I just applied it. Best tyre shine I've used, just cus something's branded and costs a fortune doesn't mean it's always the best


----------



## Danny_Harris (Jul 29, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Ok obviously this is 5 litres but email them they'll do you a smaller one. But this is wgat I use on mine and customers cars :
> 
> http://bit.ly/1cBjMbr
> 
> I applied it about 10 days ago on my car, done about 300 miles and it hasn't stopped raining, looks like I just applied it. Best tyre shine I've used, just cus something's branded and costs a fortune doesn't mean it's always the best


Yes dude! you are right, I am also try this and the results is positive...
I think this the best solution for making the tyre's shine.


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the poorboys natural look dressing for me, lasts longer than I was expecting and gives a nice sheen to the tyre


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

+1 AS highstyle, so quick & easy


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

*Tyre shine*



Johnny_B said:


> I usually use meguires endurance but today i used eco touch tyre shine (running 25% off through website) and i was seriously impressed


Which site did you get the discount off please


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

For a really shiney durable finish we used Autoglym rubber cleaner plus applied with a 2" paint brush and allowed to dry naturally

For a matt finish we use Raceglaze Colour enhance applied with a sponge applicator.

Regards 
Dave


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm using the megs endurance at the moment I bought it going on recommendations on here And its pretty good stuff, however I have to say that given the choice between that and turtle wax extreme Tyre gel having used both I'd opt for the turtle wax every time. Its less messy, I find it is more durable and its half the price. Only problem is finding the turtle wax. I also think the turtle wax gives a better shine With less effort.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

I use Autosmart Highstyle. Some people are wary of it because if its not all buffed off it can 'sling'. But I apply it last thing at night then in the morning before I go to work I buff it off :thumb:


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

It's rather expensive but Midlands car care applied Pinnacle Black Onyx to my tyres and it is so glossy, ive never seen anything better, (normally use megs endurance gel or spray or AF gloss) i cant say about how long it lasts yet but i will report back!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279794


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

phillipnoke said:


> Which site did you get the discount off please


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314726


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Natalie said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314726


Cheers for that, like others used the tyre shine from the waxybox and was very very impressed!! Tyre shine bought and the temptation is there for other tasty bits.....


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

jamiepollock643 said:


> Cheers for that, like others used the tyre shine from the waxybox and was very very impressed!! Tyre shine bought and the temptation is there for other tasty bits.....


I haven't used it yet 
25% off is a great deal from them


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I haven't used it yet
> 25% off is a great deal from them


It is indeed! I used the stuff and straight away thought of buying some, so the discount is a big plus and much appreciated from them!


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Another vote for the meg's love it!!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I applied 2 coats of T1 last night after washing the car. I gave the tryes a good scrub first with Demon RDS then took it a short drive to make sure everything was dry. 30 minutes after the first coat I gave the tyres a very light wipe over with a microfibre then applied a second coat using the same cheap yellow applicator bought from the Bay of E. My Mrs took the car a 60 mile round trip for work today and this pic was taken when she returned in the afternoon. I know it's a bit early yet, but Im certainly impressed, especially with the lack of sling compared to others Ive used in the past.:thumb:
Mike


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Not seen rd50 mentioned yet is this a been and gone product like jet seal ?

* sorry just seen last page *


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

Megs for me


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

oh yay another tyre gel thread


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Another one for Meguiar's Endurance!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> oh yay another tyre gel thread


Dont open it then :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Espuma RD50 :thumb:...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279794


Espuma RD50 for me as welll!!!!!!!! the best finish ever!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Been using Black Ice Tire Gloss by Surf City. It's description- "Tire Gloss brings on that wet, deep, Jet Black gloss". 
I would say it gives a more natural look rather than gloss myself which is perfectly OK in book. If you want to try something new then it is worth a go. It is very easy to apply.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

phillipnoke said:


> Which site did you get the discount off please


I went for this little kit
http://uk.ecotouch.eu/shop/product/wheel-cleaning-kit2/
Wheel cleaner, tire shine, applicator and 2 microfibres for £11.25 delivered after the discount, bargain in my eyes.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

mike41 said:


> Dont open it then :thumb:
> Mike


I can't help but....

Every week theres a new thread

look another one today

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=315618

and look who is commenting on that one :lol:


mike41 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=315062
> 
> Mike


Surely sombody should just have a sticky for recommended tyre products!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> I can't help but....
> 
> Every week theres a new thread
> 
> ...


Every week?.....more like every day mate 


Im not the one moaning about it tho :lol::lol::lol:
Mike


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Meguiars endurance for me!


----------

